# Where to buy Canon L lense in Singapore



## almograve (May 15, 2012)

Hello,

I'll be traveling to Singapore in a couple days,
I would like to take the opportunity to get a Canon 17-40 f4 L while I'm there.
Could you please advice a location where I could get good service and best pricing?

Thank you,
Almo


----------



## bycostello (May 15, 2012)

camera shop... boom boom... ;D ;D ;D ;D

sorry don't have a sensible answer!


----------



## almograve (May 15, 2012)

I got this page

http://www.clubsnap.com/forums/price-guides/518391-canon-price-lists-singapore-2009-2011-a.html

From: 
http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1208722

Thanks,
Almo


----------



## spinworkxroy (May 15, 2012)

I'm from Singapore so i can give a little advice.
Since you're not going to be needing the local Warranty because you're going to bring it back home anyways, you can actually get cheaper "grey" sets in Singapore.
Shops like DDElectronics sell a little cheaper because they don't have local warranty. You can check their website for pricing. 
However, the place you would want to go to when in Singapore is Funan the IT Mall…that's where most big name camera shops are all in 1 building.
The big names are TK Foto, Alan Photo, Cathay Photo etc…
because you're a tourist, you can actually fin the cheapest within Funan..just go around asking all the camera shops and compare prices…and make sure that shop has a GST (govt tax) refund policy so you can actually get you 7% GST refund when you go home at the airport… 7% out of $1000+ is alot of money you can save.


----------



## B-Man (May 15, 2012)

almograve said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'll be traveling to Singapore in a couple days,
> I would like to take the opportunity to get a Canon 17-40 f4 L while I'm there.
> ...



Just out of curiosity, why you need it to buy in Singapore? Is there no camera shops in your country that sell 17-40?



spinworkxroy said:


> However, the place you would want to go to when in Singapore is Funan the IT Mall…that's where most big name camera shops are all in 1 building.
> The big names are TK Foto, Alan Photo, Cathay Photo etc…
> because you're a tourist, you can actually fin the cheapest within Funan..just go around asking all the camera shops and compare prices…and make sure that shop has a GST (govt tax) refund policy so you can actually get you 7% GST refund when you go home at the airport… 7% out of $1000+ is alot of money you can save.



+1


----------



## almograve (May 15, 2012)

B-Man said:


> almograve said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...



Thank you for the great help guys!

I do have shops that sell the lense in Spain where I live or in France (I'm French) but it is cheaper there and I don't really have the time to go bargain until I leave to SG on Friday


----------

